# another defeat for Obama...more to come



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/02 ... d-nominee/

short article. Obama has entered the lame duck phase in year 2 of his tenure.....wow! :bop:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure like that sign. It says what many of us have been thinking. Obama is making George look like a genius.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mossy..... Was that sign the one outside of Wyoming MN on I-35? I passed that this weekend and wished I had my camera.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think so, they were talking about it on Rush yesterday.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chuck
I have no idea, I saw it on another site, liked it and saved it. Then I saw this post and it seemed fitting.....


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep its the same sign. I live about 1 mi from there.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I love that sign, that is pure comedy. Definitely getting lots of attention.


----------

